# Jebao auto doser- sorry if a repeat!



## The Accidental Aquascaper (11 Nov 2019)

I’m in the process of figuring out what I need to do when away for a few days and one thing I need is an auto doser.

This seems like a sensible cost - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192997300353

but what else do you need?
Does it come with everything or will I need some tubing, tubing holder, Ei fert containers?


----------



## Kalum (12 Nov 2019)

Just reuse any plastic bottles you have lying about and drill a couple of holes in the top, one for the tubing and one to vent and stop a vacuum


----------



## Hanuman (12 Nov 2019)

The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> Know of any DIY or cheaper solutions?



Yeah the bottle you just drank water from.  It's just a container to hold your ferts. Nothing more nothing less. They are hidden in the stand so honestly no need for anything fancy. Not sure how long you will be gone for, just make sure the volume of the containers is large enough.



Kalum said:


> Just reuse any plastic bottles you have lying about and drill a couple of holes in the top, one for the tubing and one to vent and stop a vacuum


Exactly that! There is no need for any fancy container.

@The Accidental Aquascaper You will also definitely need non-return valves if you don't want bad surprises on your return home. Not sure if they are included with the doser. That doser only uses 3 rollers per head which dont fully prevent back-flow. Also note that this specific doser is notoriously unreliable. You will have people tell you they have never had any problems with it but a large number of rather dissatisfied customers that have. Wrong dosage, dead head, back flow etc... You also need to calibrate it once you get it and test it thoroughly to make sure it does what it is supposed to do.


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (12 Nov 2019)

Excellent, was hoping it was that simple.
Non-return valves make sense.

I'll probably use it all the time if all goes well, but the coming Christmas period has motivated me to make things a little more automated.

There's always a risk with Jebao/Jecod, but what's the alternative?
I doubt there's anything in this price range.


----------



## Hanuman (13 Nov 2019)

The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> There's always a risk with Jebao/Jecod, but what's the alternative?
> I doubt there's anything in this price range.


It's all a matter of how much you are willing to spend but there are several alternatives out there. It's just a matter of how much risk you are willing to take.



The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> Excellent, was hoping it was that simple.
> Non-return valves make sense.


It definitely does and it's a must in my opinion. I would never use that doser without them. In fact I would never use even expensive dosers without them. It's a second line of defence that costs close to nothing.


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (13 Nov 2019)

Quick question, is it ok to keep EI ferts in an amber bottle that is exposed to light?
I think they’re called reagent bottles, the type you get in a school lab.


----------



## Hanuman (14 Nov 2019)

These bottles are meant to protect their content from light by blocking UV, blue among others but will not stop light entirely. If this is temporary then I think it should be fine but if permanent I wouldn’t. Also note macros will not require dark bottles but traces and iron will. 

You could paint the bottles with spay paint, or easier yet wrap the bottles in alluminum foil or whatever is opaque and doesn’t let light through.

Just my point of view.


----------



## ian_m (14 Nov 2019)

freewolny said:


> Don't put the fert tubes directly into the aquarium water - hanging them 1 inch above the surface will reduce to nearly 0 bad surprises Hanuman has mentioned - so possibly no need for non-return valves.


If you are using "cheaper" peristaltic pumps with only three rollers or even worse two rollers, you WILL need a one way valve to stop the liquid running back down the tube each time the pump stops. If you leave the end of the tube in the tank water it will start syphoning the tank back into your fertiliser bottles, with associated flooding. .

If using one way valves you must clean them regularly as they do have a habit of "gumming" up. The micro solution tends to harden any rubber in the valve and the macro can crystallise in the valve, so regular inspection is required. Some people have reported the macro blocking the valve and the pump pressure "popping" the piping off thus emptying their macro onto the floor. 

This is what I made, using 4 roller peristaltic pumps, so no one way valve needed. Good couple of years old now, still works perfectly.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/


----------



## Hanuman (14 Nov 2019)

ian_m said:


> This is what I made, using 4 roller peristaltic pumps, so no one way valve needed. Good couple of years old now, still works perfectly.
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/


Not for the faint hearted


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (16 Nov 2019)

Hanuman said:


> These bottles are meant to protect their content from light by blocking UV, blue among others but will not stop light entirely. If this is temporary then I think it should be fine but if permanent I wouldn’t.



At the moment, I have two 500ml bottles that last around 6 weeks. The dosing bottles will probably be a bit smaller than that, so I would guess the bottles would be on the shelf for around a month. Is that temporary enough or will the chelate mix degrade?
Worst case I’ll have to paint/cover it in some way.


----------



## Andrew Butler (16 Nov 2019)

I dropped you a PM about things.
I did put the feelers out a while ago but no interest so I didn't push things, you can make them yourself though - I just kept them clear to keep an eye on things and they're mostly in the dark anyway but you can buy black containers to convert.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-dosing-containers.57887/


----------

